# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  > [مشكلة] free download fifa 2012

## نورحمدين

free download fifa 2012  استمتع بتحمبل لعبة fifa 2012  بروابط مباشرة وهناك فيديوهات   شرح لمهمات اللعبة وشرح كيفية اللعب واذا اردت شفرات اللعبة فهى موجودة    تفضلوا الرابط     http://bit.ly/rhJ8L9   ولا تنسوا الرد يهمنى رايكم

----------

